# Info wanted on Nagagami fishing



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys hope you're having a great spring so far. I just found out we are going to Lake Nagagami in Ontario for a fishing trip. It will be my first fly in. Anyways I was hoping that you guys had any tips/experiences for fishing this lake and what kind of gear to expect to bring. Appreciate it. God bless and tight lines!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Quite a few reviews and reports going back a few years.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/search.php?searchid=30953914


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

I was there for a week at the end of June. When are you going and where are you staying? That makes a difference as to where to focus your fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm staying in the beginning of august at Kay vee


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Some of the most productive spots are just out front of Kay Vee. Just head straight out from the dock and you'll find some of the best reefs in the lake to fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome!!! That's great to hear. I appreciate the info. As far as best baits to use for walleye for that time of year, worms/crawler harnesses or jig/minnows? I was hoping to troll but not sure how effective that would be


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome!!! That's great to hear. I appreciate the info. As far as best baits to use for walleye for that time of year, worms/crawler harnesses or jig/minnows? I was hoping to troll but not sure how effective that would be


Probably would all work fine. We primarily jig with a plastic grub and/or worm. Other guys used minnows. Those areas I mentioned you generally either anchor and jig, or drift over with a jig or live bait rig. You could troll, but it's probably most effective to jig these spots.

There are some nice sand flats on the lake as well. It's very possible they could be active on these flats when you're there. So trolling would work well here.

Also,a lot of the pike action is up at the north end where Pody creek is.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

You lucky sob Mike!!!!


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

Stayed at Expeditions North two years ago and had the most productive time drifting into the north end of Debbie Island. Limits of nice walleye with a jig tipped with a minnow. Hook point slipped through the gill and then punched under the dorsal fin. Great place to stay and fish.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

I emailed you some way points to get you started.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Yakk I'm so excited to get there! Adam, I appreciate it brotha. Great info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2013)

Leaving for Canada tomorrow! !!! Can't wait! I'll post pics


----------



## POPPAJ (Mar 24, 2015)

Safe travels.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

How was your fishing trip? My crew and I head there every year but due to some unforeseen things we had to postpone until next year. Boy did I miss our afternoon boat tie-up rafting in the middle of Moose, Pody or Nagagami Lake. Good times missed for sure.


----------

